# Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon



## RamistThomist (Jan 16, 2006)

I linked to this a while back, but I will post in full.

This is just for fun. I guess this is only funny if you have read the Left Behind books.

Supergeddong: A Really Big Geddon
by Nathan Wilson and Dr. Sock
--------------------------------------------------
I just got finished reading the wonderful satire of the Left Behind Series, Supergeddon: A Really Big Geddon. Rather than give a synopsis of a sampling of quotes (too many good ones), I will, at first, give a list of the characters of the novel--paralleling the Left Behind Characters--as depicted by the authors:

Buford, Tin. mid-forties; former flight attendant, three time winnder of the Pan Continental "Spirit Award"; became available after losing his wife in the Rapture..founding member fo the Tribulation Farce acting trouppe; international fugitvie; able to disguise himself convincingly as a Gypsy. Best power move to watch: Scissor Kick.

Cameroon "Buff" Williamson, early thirties; Ivy Leage graduate, youngest ever senior writere of any major weekly in the history of the world; slightly pudgy...webmaster of andrewsullivan.com and editor of In The Buff, the most popular ezine ever, ever.

Cleo Tin-Williamson, early twenties; former student, Mayville Community College; lost mother and brother in the rapture; wife of Buff.

Simon Ben-Tribeofjudah, world's greatest philosopher/theologian ever; makes the apostle Paul and St Augustine look stupid; dealing with an internet addiction; more hits per day on his site than people still living; current spiritual leader and e-pope of the world; would like to meet nice twenty-something Caucasian for movies and something more than friendship. Favorite pick-up line, "We don't have long to live."

Dr Heinz Rosenbeet, smartest Jew ever; occasionally goes by the name "Mikhail." unlocked the genetic secret behind mass zuchinni production; Nobel winner; murderer of the world's chosen leader, but it was pre-conversion so its all right. attracted to fuller figured women; no power moves.

Leah Rosa, greatest ER nurse in the state of Illinois since the state's induction into the Union; would like to meet and fall in love with world's greatest philosopher/theologian ever. Hobby: anonymous web chat.

Place additional throw-away Arabic character here

Max Maxmillian, late fifties; presumed dead in a fluke bowling accident; unknown purpose in story; friend of the author.

other characters later 

--taken from pp. 9-12


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, in his first book _Right Behind: A Parody of Last Days Goofiness_ they have the climatic fight between the protagonists and the _Anti-Christ_ in a Christian book store. The Anti-Christ gets hit over the head with a Thomas Kinkade picture, and pelted with Precious Moments figurines. 


**WHOOPS SPOILER**

The shots at the cheesiness of the evangelical dispensationalist subculture are hillarious... even a dispensationalist would find it funny. Nathan was at the epicenter of that subculture, having _done hard time_ at Liberty.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> Place additional throw-away Arabic character here


:bigsmile:


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 16, 2006)

Careful now. Nathan is the son of that well-known Federal Visionary, Doug Wilson. It might rub off.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 16, 2006)

Gee Tom, is that the "guilt by association fallacy," 2X?


----------

